# OTT Pocket Plinker & another



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are two more frames to look at. The smaller is a Pocket Plinker with 5 1/2" height and 2 1/8" between forks (check mark on template). The second frame has 6 3/8" height and 2 1/4" between forks.
The full size frame can be seen in the the pic with the finished BB Shooter (3 frames in pic). Both outer frames are from the same template.
The Pocket Plinker can be see in the pic with two finished frames. The smaller frame is the Pocket Plinker.
The template for the BB Shooter is in another one of my postings. It has a 4" height and 1 3/8" between forks.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like em


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

These are very nice. Well designed for boardcuts because you left plenty of wood in the lower part of the horns so it would be hard to snap one off.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like they would be fun!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Elegant, simple and very well turned out. Really like em.


----------

